# Elmer's #12 Turbine - 1.5X



## vederstein (Dec 23, 2013)

Now that I'm about done with the Heinrici Stirling (my wife needs to paint it), it's time for something not such a pain in the butt.

At least I hope so.

Anyways, I was looking at Elmer's engine on www.john-tom.com and decided the #12 turbine would be a good change of pace.  The issue is that I don't like working with such tiny components.

So I scaled up the turbine and pump 50%.

More to follow when I actually start making chips....


----------



## Inky Engines (Dec 23, 2013)

I for one will be watching this build with interest - this was on my to do list until I got distracted by a traction engine.

I've only seen one previous build 'based on' Elmer's #12 - one thing's for sure these things can really fly!  Good luck.

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## Jyman (Dec 23, 2013)

I will say for sure that turbines can be a little finicky sometimes,  I built a smaller one then #11 (just the turbine part, and of course with some little changes)  and if I put tomuch air/pressure in it at a time it will bind and vibrate really bad, but I will say it does run off of my own breath.


----------



## vederstein (Dec 23, 2013)

This one being 50% larger I really don't anticipate it to run off breath power.  But hey, who knows...


...ved.


----------



## vederstein (Dec 23, 2013)

It's been a productive afternoon.

First I cut an aluminum block a bit larger than finished size.  I laid out the center and chucked it up in the four jaw.

After drilling and reaming out the center, I bored out the rotor pocket, too deep on purpose.

To get the depth right, I used a depth micrometer then faced off the excess.

I then clamped the part into the CNC'd mini-mill and cut the profile.  After the profile was cut and drilled, I chucked the part back in the lathe and faced the back side to the final width.


----------



## vederstein (Dec 23, 2013)

Now for the turbine...

I plan on using my rotary table, but it's quite small.  So I chucked the 3" chuck into my 6" chuck.  Then after turning the part to size, I could take the 3" back to the rotary table and be sure everything is concentric.

I whittled away at the teeth by progressively drilling with an 1/8" endmill in 1/16" steps.

Then the part was flipped in the lathe for the final cutting to the proper width.


----------



## vederstein (Dec 24, 2013)

After a few more bits that weren't worth documenting.  I have a turbine section.

The rotor bounces in the housing because of the backlash in the system.  I anticipating that when it's hooked up to the pump section through the belt, the position of the rotor will be more stable.

[ame]http://youtu.be/tFOXVALDI3o[/ame]

...ved.


----------



## Jyman (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice looking turbine, and an interesting design for the cover. Does the blades match the design of the cover? what's the lowest psi it will run off of?


----------



## vederstein (Dec 24, 2013)

Jyman said:


> Nice looking turbine, and an interesting design for the cover. Does the blades match the design of the cover? what's the lowest psi it will run off of?




Nah,

I wanted a 1/8" npt port for the exhaust because I'll be taking this to shows and running it on steam.  Therefore I wanted to direct the exhaust steam to a safe location.

The cover was an extension for the NPT port.  I just whittled away at it until I had something that looked interesting.  The stepped cone shape has no purpose.

As for the lowest pressure, I don't know yet.  I'll check out the lowest run pressure when the turbine pump and belting is attached.

Thanks,

...ved.


----------



## Jyman (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh ok on the cover plate, still A very nice looking turbine.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Dec 26, 2013)

I has Elmer turbine with ball bearing 4mm x 9mm x 4mm instead bronze bearing. 
Here is results of testing with difference oil:

Here are the tests of oils and measured revolutions per minute:
Work pressure= Mobil ESP 5W-30 / Air tool oil /  Diesel oil (fuel for diesel engine as lubricant)

1 bar= 4700 / 13230 / 17600
1.5 bar= 6200 / 17900 / 25700
2 bar= 11400 / 21660 / 31500
2.5 bar= 15500/26340 / 36700
3 bar= 18600 / 28800 / 41800

As i can see the ball bearing get less friction with diesel oil as lucricant, it is sensitive for jet stream from nozzle. With high revolution above 15000, i can feel there are enough torque when trying to stop the turbine shaft.

Here is the steam turbine with reductiongear 10.2:1 under test. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXT2rrGPYt8&feature=share&list=UUiRc6jN_bZ12UDvfWwG4Cew&index=2"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXT2rrGPYt8&feature=share&list=UUiRc6jN_bZ12UDvfWwG4Cew&index=2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1DqyJnfaU8&feature=share&list=UUiRc6jN_bZ12UDvfWwG4Cew&index=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1DqyJnfaU8&feature=share&list=UUiRc6jN_bZ12UDvfWwG4Cew&index=1[/ame]


----------



## kadora (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello guys 
Could you explain me please how is designed exhaust passage on this turbine?
I am confused .


----------



## Mechanicboy (Dec 26, 2013)

kadora said:


> Hello guys
> Could you explain me please how is designed exhaust passage on this turbine?
> I am confused .



The cover who has exhaust hole in center in the Elmer's turbine as drawings is showing. My turbine engine has cover with exhaust hole in bottom of turbine to ged rid of the water from turbine.


----------



## vederstein (Dec 28, 2013)

Back to some work.

Following are some pictures of the drive pulley...


----------



## vederstein (Dec 28, 2013)

Following are some pictures of the pump impeller.

First I chucked the stock into the 3" chuck which was then chucked into the 6".  That way I could transfer the turned stock to the mill and rotary table without losing my part being concentric.

When transferred to the mill, I CNC'd the profile then used a pocketing feature to remove the extra.

The last operation was to put the part back into the lathe for parting off to width.

You may disagree, but I think the part came out wonderfully.

...Ved.


----------



## vederstein (Jan 1, 2014)

A few pictures of the pump housing...


----------



## vederstein (Jan 1, 2014)

Now for a few pictures of some other bits...


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice build.  I like the pictures of making the pump impeller and turbine.


----------



## vederstein (Jan 5, 2014)

Now for more build pictures - The large pulley follows.

Notice that I used a left hand internal threading tool to cut the pulley groove.  The tool is upside down.


----------



## vederstein (Jan 5, 2014)

After some other bits (plates with holes in them), the turbine & pump is about done.

I need to take a buffing wheel and smooth out some of the substandard finishes.  But first I want to test for functionality.

Unfortunately, I need to get the proper sized oring to use as a belt drive.  Then I can see if this thing will actually pump water and what kind of gasketing is required.


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice!!!

Yet another Elmer's engine on my bucket list.

I'm looking forward to seeing this guy run.


----------



## vederstein (Jan 12, 2014)

"A good craftsman never blames his tools"

I was amused by this.

I'm also a musician (I play trombone, tuba, euphonium, and piano), and when I'm playing in an ensemble and we royally screw up during rehearsal, it's the trumpets that look at their horns as if it was the instrument that screwed up.

Nope, it was the player.

So at least in the music world, a craftsman _will_ blame his tools.

,..Ved.


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 12, 2014)

Inky Engines said:


> I for one will be watching this build with interest - this was on my to do list until I got distracted by a traction engine.
> 
> I've only seen one previous build 'based on' Elmer's #12 - one thing's for sure these things can really fly! Good luck.
> 
> ...


 

Inky, me too this looks very interesting!


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 12, 2014)

vederstein said:


> "A good craftsman never blames his tools"
> 
> I was amused by this.
> 
> ...



Ved...I learned this saying from a friend of mine who caught me off guard one day when I was complaining about a job I did around the house, I can't remember what it was. But I complained and mentioned I would have done a better job if I had better tools...his remark followed. It stuck with me and I use it often...especially with my high school students who love to complain and blame everything on their computers.

Good stuff.


----------

